# Question from Pocatello, ID



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm new here to Idaho, and I am hoping to get into cyclocross some. The trouble I'm coming across is not the selection of races available, just the many sources. Does there happen to be ONE place I could look for races around where I am? Such as Boise, or Salt Lake? It just seems like there could be one place for all things cyclocross, like a regional website or something, but I can't seem to find one.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

unfortunately there's really not ONE single website with all that info.

cycling utah (http://www.cyclingutah.com/html/cyclocrosscalendar.html) tries hard, I don't know how often they update that. all the other sites I'd suggest appear to be linked from that page.


----------



## jdille1984 (May 16, 2009)

I know there is one really big in Ogden but I don't remember when. I think it's in October sometime.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Dude, there are races right in Pocatello and up in the Victor/Driggs area as well as Rexburg.. Click on the Ifpeloton link in my signature

http://victorcrossseries.blogspot.com/

http://pocatellocyclocross.blogspot.com/

http://thecube.rexburg.org/


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

Dude, that was 3 months ago. Also, your pocatello link is from last year. No races this year. And I raced all the races in rexburg. Thanks for trying, though.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Dude.


----------

